# What are the odds



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

The odds of winning the Florida lottery are 1 in 22,957,480.

The odds of winning the Powerball is 1 in 175,223,510. 

The odds of winning Mega Millions is 1 in 258,890,850. 

The odds of a hard drive failing in any given month are roughly one in 36.

The odds of two different hard drives failing in the same month are roughly one in 36 squared, or 1 in about 1,300.

The odds of three hard drives failing in the same month is 36 cubed or 1 in 46,656.


Now here is where you have to pay a little attention:

The odds of seven different hard drives failing in the same month (like what happened
at the IRS when they received a letter asking about emails targeting conservative
and pro Israeli groups) is 37 to the 7th power = 1 in 78,664,164,096. (that's over 78 Billion)


In other words, the odds are greater that you will win the Florida Lottery 342 times than having those seven IRS hard drives crashing in the same month.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

What are the odds with all that slam dunk intell, we still can't find those WMD's? ;-)


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> What are the odds with all that slam dunk intell, we still can't find those WMD's? ;-)


In 2009 I was in the Taji Iraq laboratory where "Chemical Ali" had oversean devellopment of "WMDs". "Ali" was executed by the Iraqi government for using "WMDs" to kill thousands of the Swamp People near the Kuwaiti border in the 1990s.
I was adviser to the ISOF in Baghdad in 2006, when Sadam was on trial for killing the Iraqi Kurds and the Iraqi Swamp People after Desert Storm, using chemical weapons. What we in the military were calling WMD years before anyone had heard the term.
In the end Sadam was convicted and hanged for killing Iraqi citizens with WMD. Not for any international crime.
Bush saying "I found out there were no WMD" made as much sense as Baraq saying "You can keep your doctor". The courts and the Iraqi people would disagree with him. So would the WMD that are in Syria but the Syrians don't now how to make.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

redleg said:


> In 2009 I was in the Taji Iraq laboratory where "Chemical Ali" had oversean devellopment of "WMDs". "Ali" was executed by the Iraqi government for using "WMDs" to kill thousands of the Swamp People near the Kuwaiti border in the 1990s.
> I was adviser to the ISOF in Baghdad in 2006, when Sadam was on trial for killing the Iraqi Kurds and the Iraqi Swamp People after Desert Storm, using chemical weapons. What we in the military were calling WMD years before anyone had heard the term.
> In the end Sadam was convicted and hanged for killing Iraqi citizens with WMD. Not for any international crime.
> Bush saying "I found out there were no WMD" made as much sense as Baraq saying "You can keep your doctor". The courts and the Iraqi people would disagree with him. So would the WMD that are in Syria but the Syrians don't now how to make.


You know very well the bush admin wasn't building the case for the invasion because of 1990 atrocities with chem weapons or atrocities before. We have all the tape/campaigning/hearings in their own words,,, come on!! be real here! They were talking about new weapons/programs and in cheney's words "the shape of a mushroom cloud." People like to change the actual narrative, to how bad of a guy he was and that's why he needed to go, even though we sold him weapons, supported him against Iran, and so on etc..but that's another story.......I'm talking about the huge new wmd program he had rebuilt and the slam dunk intell that was the basis for the war!! Remember this wasn't built as dictator removal and removing bad guys, or else we would've stormed the whole region and removed dictators for all past atrocities, including our allies in the region.... So yes, we never found the wmd's and the new programs that the bush admin said there were, and that was the basis for invasion. SO I can say with confidence, where are the wmd's? anywho, mainly a jest at the original post and I know we don't want to get too political on here. Thank you for your service!


----------

